# how long do i have to wait before releasing my birds?



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

I just purchased some homing pigeons about 2months ago how long do I have to wait before i can let them fly out and not leave my farm. In other words i want them to fly back into thier loft and not fly back to where i purchased them.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

How old are they? If adults, you probably won't be able to resettle them. Keep them in, let them raise chicks and fly the youngsters. 

We had some homers for two years when the male got out by accident. He went straight home to his old loft. I've heard of homers returning to their home loft as much as ten years after being relocated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Joe,

We need some more information...how old are they? and have they homed anywhere else?

If they are youngsters, they should be releasable after 4 to 6 weeks. 

If they are older and homed somewhere else, you would need to keep them in and get them home bound with a spouse and babies.

I have had success with previously homed pigeons once they have a mate and a few babies. Please don't release when their babies still need both parents, wait until the babies are eating on their own. It doesn't always work, though.

I had one male that went home twice, but I was able to pick him up, because his first home was a friends house. Now he flies and comes back with the others.

It is best to start with youngsters. (a clean slate) Treesa


----------



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

First off thanks guys for your info.
My birds are all adults so its a good thing I didn't release them i owe you guys and gals one thank you.


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey,
I just wanted to let you know that I bought all old birds and all I did was leave them in the cage for 2 months and they all came back!
I don't know why everyone says that you can't re-settle them...because I did.









Take Care
-Carley


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

You CAN resettle birds, sometimes, but not all the time

AND -- a good part of it depends on how high a quality of "homing" pigeon it is. The higher the homing instinct, the harder it is to 'break' them to a new loft. Hard, and sometimes impossible.

If you have an older bird, particularly one that has been trained for racing, and you are really wanting to keep the bird, it is better to not let it out. We once kept a bird in for 3 YEARS, and let it out when it had a nest with a mate he'd been with for two years, and eggs on the nest. He promptly returned to his old home. Thankfully, it wasn't far away, and we were able to pick him up again that night.


----------

